# Algae On Glass Tops



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone else have a big problem with algae getting all over the bottoms of the glass tops? I feel like the water from either my ac110s splash water or condensation gathers and the lights create a breeding ground for this crap. I dont think that it affects anything negatively other than robbing a bit of light but it just looks gross. Are there any solutions?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i know exactly what you mean best bet is to wipe the tops down during water changes. this will prevent buildup and help prevent it from happening.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I do it every water change. It's just more annoying than anything else. Plus its just gross and smells awful.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I get it under my light but just don't really bother with it. Occationally I scrape it. I have a spray bar that sometimes gets tilted to hit the lid and a pretty high water level so it is always moist there for it. If you can keep the lid abit dryer you should be able to keep it away. The best way to rid it is to just occationally scrape the lid assuming you cant cut back on the light or keep the lid dryer. Even scraping it every couple months should be enough to keep its quantities negligible.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah the spray bar for my eheim has also been known to cause a bit of a ruckus. I wipe it down every water change usually. I wonder if there was a way to keep the lips tilted so water rolled off instead of being on the glass all of the time. Or what if the light was elevated off the top of the tank a bit? I would imagine that might help the situation out.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if you have a odor from the tank i would do a quick water test make sure nothing else is going on. the little bit of algae shouldnt cause a odor.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

What filters you have? I used to have problems with that until i got canister filters. Emperor hob filters are the worst for doing that.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 2 AC110's and 1 eheim 2217. Both of the 110's are new. The water itself doesn't smell but when I am wiping the glass the algae itself smells.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would start by tilting the spraybar down. I love the eheim classics but my only compaint is their cheap spray bar. I would rather have it 1 piece plastic or a jet and not a bunch of pieces held together with some soft tubing.

Drop the water level an inch too if you can.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, the eheim is a great filter but that spray bar is certainly cheap quality. I will try to bring the water level down a bit and I have the spray bar submerged under the water at all times.


----------

